# what music are you currently really enjoying?



## panda (Jun 5, 2013)

i'll start off with this:

house/electro dj - tommy trash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4nV2ui6g4A


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;yfPLh_6ckzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfPLh_6ckzI[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 5, 2013)

Watched about 6 min.. I am a little impressed by this guys chops. Most dj music is just a house beat with something mixed in. He seems to have moved away from the X and put some real thought into it.

opening min. brought back some memories of this guy from the late 70's.

[video=youtube;V1kdKPRafRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1kdKPRafRw[/video] 

A little old, but still a great one for me. btw he still preforms with 5 other people in his posse, and the same old synths.

(I was talking about tommy trash. I'm slow at posting)


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 5, 2013)

The sythe stuff reminds me of this piece--only 44 years old.

[video=youtube;OSRCemf2JHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRCemf2JHc[/video]


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 5, 2013)

1) new Drivin' N' Cryin' ep - Songs From the Psychedelic Time Clock
2) latest Golden Earring - **** n Ass
3) Jessie Cook
4) Mumford and Sons - Babel
5) Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - The Lion The Beast The Beat
6) JC Bach - Symphonies in D Major/E Flat from the Academy of Ancient Music

-AJ


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 5, 2013)

Chuck Inglish's "Droptops"


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 6, 2013)

Mumford and sons
Vampire weekend
pistol annies
And a resurgence of interest in Ok Go


----------



## eaglerock (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;7mHe6FMs46o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o[/video]


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2013)

went to the postal service concert last night in raleigh, had to pick up the vinyl at merchandise shop of course.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jun 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/ZqdPhtie1-Y
http://youtu.be/NyMg-EhZ1Es
http://youtu.be/0vzIFrfvbh0
http://youtu.be/KzIOt40IJcI
http://youtu.be/e2X9qzFVni0
http://youtu.be/9N6oEFGDl5c


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;WXGInUeE_Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXGInUeE_Zw&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]

Was a big ska guy in high school, and still come back from time to time. I'm in one of those phases


----------



## K-Fed (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;amfcHi1ZBSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amfcHi1ZBSs[/video]
[video=youtube;_4h0rlWX5lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4h0rlWX5lM[/video]
[video=youtube;EFvyCyHdwN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFvyCyHdwN8[/video]


----------



## K-Fed (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;B3RBgf3AnyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3RBgf3AnyI&list=PL0A47CCE1343CC689[/video]
[video=youtube;YKCasTWjzEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKCasTWjzEg&list=PL0A47CCE1343CC689[/video]
[video=youtube;tTp0Y5LO7Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTp0Y5LO7Bo&list=PL0A47CCE1343CC689[/video]

And some local boys... friends of mine.
[video=youtube;UKAk__T_1uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKAk__T_1uQ[/video]


----------



## Richard78 (May 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;n2kkr0e_dTQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2kkr0e_dTQ[/video]


----------

